# Capreol cadets stand vigil at cenotaph



## 211RadOp (9 Apr 2019)

Well done to the young men and women.



> *Capreol cadets stand vigil at cenotaph*
> 
> CTV Northern Ontario
> Published Tuesday, April 9, 2019 9:07AM EDT
> ...



Pictures at link

https://northernontario.ctvnews.ca/capreol-cadets-stand-vigil-at-cenotaph-1.4371904


----------

